Ask HN: How do you handle being an engineer with a non-technical manager? - psv1
======
karmakaze
I don't think I'd try such a position. I don't even much like working at
companies without a technical CTO/CEO. You'd think any CTO should be technical
as it's the second letter, but not so.

~~~
psv1
It's not something that I even considered when I got my current position and
now I'm trying to figure things out.

~~~
karmakaze
The hardest part is going to be communication. You don't share a context and
understanding, but neither may be aware of blindspots. Even with somewhat
technical managers there are times where it's very difficult to convey the
magnitude of a issue or development. The only way this could work well is if
each is competent and gains respect for the other's scope. Top-down
desires/goals have to get translated into work to be done on some agreed
schedule. And development concerns have to feed up to guide selection and
sequencing of projects. This will take time even if it goes well as it takes a
track record on both sides to get into a groove. Also both parties have to
have reasonable personalities, or one has to be phenomenal and somehow able to
orchestrate order.

My general advise is to take it a day/week at a time. Gauge where you're at,
and how things are going from time to time. Regardless of where you start and
even whether it's getting worse of better, check the derivative rates and
estimate if it's doable and if you're up for how long that might take. If it
doesn't work out, don't consider it a failure, or do but realize that it's how
we get better or sense red flags.

Edit: when I say 'communicate' I don't mean make your point understood, we all
automatically do this. The part that's hard is letting go of your own view to
find some value/truth in what the other person is saying. I have trouble here
too as we're usually trying to get our message out first, then get to the
other understanding part but that's a deadlock.

------
PaulHoule
Build trust. Might be easier said than done.

